# Short Idea in A minor



## ancore

I was just messing around, and I came up with this.
It's of course a pretty early stage, not all notes are perfect, and the voice leading could get better, but I',m corious what you think of this so far.






Thank you for listening!
If you want my opinion on your pieces too, give me a link!


----------



## Swosh

I really like your harmonies!


----------



## Alexanbar

I am not quite sure that staccatissimo is needed there


----------



## Captainnumber36

It's pretty...................


----------

